# beets



## BJClark (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone have any recipes for cooking fresh beets?


----------



## BJClark (Apr 30, 2009)

well, I found a recipe for sugar made from beets...used for many years to make sugar

How to Make Sugar From Beets | eHow.com

but I guess nobody likes sugar beets??


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing beets alone, but I have roasted beets high heat with new potatoes, globe carrots, baby turnips to go with standing rib roast (man food). You use a roasting pan, preheat oven to 500 (yep), coat veggies with olive oil salt and pepper. If you roasted meat first use that pan as they pick up the drippings. Roast veggies for 15 minutes and then move them around, at this point you can add mushrooms. The roast another 15 minutes. 
I got the idea from this book. You should have a clean oven or it may smoke up the kitchen.
Amazon.com: Roasting-A Simple Art: Barbara Kafka, Maria Robledo: Books


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Apr 30, 2009)

Peel and slice them. Arrange the slices in a cassarole dish, drizzle olive oil generously and add kosher salt. Cover loosely with foil and bake for about an hour or until fork tender. When out of the oven, melt a little butter over the whole. Eat!


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm actually making a beet and green bean salad today.

1# Green Beans

3 Ea. Small Red Beets or striped yellow.

3 TBSP Red Onion Small Dice

4 Scallions each. Not bunches.

To Taste Smoked Sea Salt 

To Taste Black Pepper

.25 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil 

2 Lemons. Juiced and zested.

Blanch the beans. Shock in ice cold water. Reserve for later.

Toss the beets with the skin on in some olive oil and black pepper.
Leaving the skin on during cooking will alow the beets to retain their color.

Roast the beets in the oven until their done.

Once the beets are done let them cool off and remove the skin. Slice into small quarters.

Slice Scallions finely.

Take beans, roasted beets, small dice onion, scallions, and place in a mixing bowl. Add extra virgin olive oil, lemon juice and zest, add smoked salt to taste, along with black pepper.

Serve Room temp!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

Beets are not really something I like so no family recipe here


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)

Why eat beet, when you can eat meat?? 

Dad humor


----------



## BJClark (Apr 30, 2009)

Someone from church gave my husband some sugar beets out of their garden, so we're going to try them..personally I love pickled beets, as do my kids...so this is new for us...


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 30, 2009)

I just modified the recipe a little. 

Add 1/2 TBSP of ground cumin.

2 Bunches of celery sliced thinly and cooked to al dente'.

1/2 TBSP Redwine Vinegar.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 30, 2009)

Slice beets in thick slabs. Put them on a plate. Drop the plate. Order out.

Theognome


----------

